

We are giving away PrePayMe.  Looking for someone to take it over. - rjscott
http://rakerj.blogspot.com/

======
gregblueskies
Curious, what are the challenges to your business?

And, any thoughts to throwing your code on github? You might garner more
technical interest there.

